
Poll: Americans Hate Contact Tracing - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/axios-ipsos-coronavirus-week-9-contact-tracing-bd747eaa-8fa1-4822-89bc-4e214c44a44d.html
======
pmdulaney
As a conservative, I do tend to see the liberals as the ones who are acting
irrationally -- e.g., social justice lunacy -- but it is definitely my fellow
conservatives who are not thinking clearly about this. And, just as the
liberals in their blind spots, it is a WILLFUL refusal to accept the truth!

I wonder what the results would be if we were to break out the responses from
those who have had a loved one die from those whose families are thus-far
unscathed?

